# Application of G1 Smart Glass



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Evening folks. As the title suggests, the following is a small write up on the application of a recent purchase from Gtechniq. I bought the G1 Smart Glass kit and C5 wheel armour just after Xmas.

Before I go any further I would like to thank gtechrob for being so prompt at replying to my messages and setting up my account with the DW discount....very much appreciated :thumb:

Gtechniq products are highly rated in DW and from my first use of C4 on Mini trim over two years ago I can't recommend them enough.

With a much deserved day off I decided to give the car a wash and apply the G1 to the windscreen and side windows of my 2 month old BMW M140i. It's not so much as a review but the stages I went through during the application process. I will keep this thread updated with my thoughts on the product.










I watched the application video on the Gtechniq site a few times prior to application and followed exactly as described on there.

My car was given my usual wash methods which I won't go into here.

First up was a good clean of the screen with G6 Perfect Glass.










Working on one half at a time, I gave the window a good clean with this glass cleaner. First time using this product and I have to say it's up there with one of the best that I have used.

Then the glass was polished with G4. I found this glass polish to be very funny and dried very quickly on the glass so the damp cloth comes in handy when removing the product.




























Once I was happy with the polishing stage its recommended that you again go over the glass with G6 to remove any further residue from the polish.

The temps today in the west coast were 10deg according to my cars outside temp gauge.

G1 was then applied as instructed, 3 coats in 5 minute intervals without buffing off any residue and then given the outside temp I left it to cure for 30 mins.










Slightly difficult to make out but G1 will haze when applied onto the glass. This is after the 3 coats of G1. Ohhhh reflections.....










Just to help it cure in slightly colder temps










During the 30 minutes cure time I applied one coat of G1 to the side windows following the same procedures as previously mentioned.

Then it was time to break out the G2 residue remover and the microfibre that as included in the kit










At this stage I didn't get any photos as I was more concerned in getting the G1 residue off the screen. The removal of the residue probably took around 15/20mins in total. I was careful that I didn't miss any residue.

Unfortunately with this type of product there are no "after" photos as we would normally get with detailing products. Other than the windscreen sporting its badge of Gtechniq honour......










Living on the west coast of Scotland, Im sure it won't be long before I get to see how good this product actually is. I will keep this thread updated with my findings.

Hope this write up didn't put you all to sleep, I've just realised it is quite lengthy.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Having posted the images, I've realised that they're huge. First time using imgur, if anyone can help me with resizing them it would be appreciated.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Text sent I'll try and read it when you've resized the images as it's hurting my eyes :lol::lol:


----------



## 0-MAT-0 (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks for the pictures and detail. I will keep an eye on this thread to see how it fairs. I've got a 420d arriving in March, so may well do this to my glass on arrival if your pleased with the product.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Nice detailed post:thumb:
Keep us posted if you get any of the dreaded wiper judder that some seem to experience at low speeds.


----------



## Wash monster (May 25, 2016)

I've got g1 on my Range Rover ,vw Jetta and just applied to my new vw caddy it's awesome stuff never had any judder


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Great review of a great product :thumb:


----------



## Mowbs (Nov 2, 2015)

I've been really impressed with G1 and G5 on my windows (prompted because I was so impressed with C5 on my wheels) 

I try not to use my wipers now - I find it needs 40mph to start clearing the screen. It's amazing in heavy rain in the dark when you're doing motorway speeds, sometimes you're not sure if it's even raining.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Mowbs said:


> I've been really impressed with G1 and G5 on my windows (prompted because I was so impressed with C5 on my wheels)
> 
> I try not to use my wipers now - I find it needs 40mph to start clearing the screen. It's amazing in heavy rain in the dark when you're doing motorway speeds, sometimes you're not sure if it's even raining.


Do you find that windscreen wash affects the durability of the G1? My concern is that if I use my windscreen washer it will have a negative affect on the G1.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice write up mate and glad you got the images resized :lol:

Be good to see how this compares with your h2go and what longevity it's got. I'm struggling just now for any length of time with my h2go but think it's the washers as you mentioned given our rubbish weather we've been having :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

rojer386 said:


> Do you find that windscreen wash affects the durability of the G1? My concern is that if I use my windscreen washer it will have a negative affect on the G1.


Screen wash will not degrade the coating it's very hard to remove. If anything it helps to clean contaminates off and keep it squeaky clean.

Gonz.


----------



## Mowbs (Nov 2, 2015)

rojer386 said:


> Do you find that windscreen wash affects the durability of the G1? My concern is that if I use my windscreen washer it will have a negative affect on the G1.


I haven't really had my car out much in the winter and the times I have it's been washed and put back in the garage so I don't think I've really used the windscreen washers.

I put G5 on top of the G1 on my screen but I haven't even noticed any difference in the swept wiper area yet. I'm pretty sure the screen wash won't affect the G1 at all though, they say you can polish the glass without removing the coating.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

good review, i applied it about a month or so ago and very impressed as was only just warm enough. My screen wash needs diluting down now as found it must clog the surface as looked like it was becoming less effective. Cleaned the car (really grubby at this point) with a snowfoam lance with bit of g101 in it and hey presto its good as new. The other day i went from lancaster to liverpool and while the rain was heavy there was no need for wipers at all :thumb: Got a mild bit of judder when it was new but found after a wash applying C2v3 stopped it.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Small update.....

It was raining when I was driving to work this morning (I know, working on a Saturday). I found that if the rain was fairly heavy it would roll off the screen around 30/40mph. Once I got on the motorway even very light rain and spray from other vehicles didn't hang around long on the window. 

No wiper judder either. Let's hope the durability is as good as some have reported.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice update mate. Interested to see how durability is with you :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Good thread & great product:thumb::thumb:

Chris


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice thread mate, I've been using g1 on my cars for a while now, can't beat the stuff in my opinion 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Great write up. As others have stated this is a very decent product and should last a good while. I was a little concerned with the temperatures but you've applied it within the stated temps so should be an issue.

I've had two experiences with this product; I applied it to my 06 plate Focus ST and it was absolutely tremendous. Lasted well over 18 months and then started to deteriorate as expected. I never had any of the judder either. 

Due to having such a good experience with this product I thought I'd use it again when I bought my Fiesta ST in March last year. However, I clearly did something wrong as it didn't take at all and quite literally after about 3 washes there was no protection. 

Personally I think I applied it when it was too cold and/or didn't leave it to dwell/cure long enough. 

I will be buying it again in the spring to apply and will see how it gets on this time. Hopefully as good as my first experience. 

Best of luck with yours too.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Posted on behalf of rojer386 who's technical skills are even worse than mine :lol:

Some nice sheeting after a recent wash :thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

macca666 said:


> Posted on behalf of rojer386 who's technical skills are even worse than mine
> 
> Some nice sheeting after a recent wash :thumb:


Video is private


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

steelghost said:


> Video is private


OK maybe my technical skills are as bad!!! 

Should be sorted now :lol::lol:


----------



## MartinA (Feb 2, 2017)

I love G1 (although it took a while to master the application & residue removal technique), but simply CANNOT get on with G5! No matter how little product I apply or how long it's left on the screen for it simply blotches as if it's been applied unevenly. IMO horrible product until I can find out how to apply it so it works correctly. I've been told a damp applicator pad works better than a dry one?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

AvidAutocare said:


> I love G1 (although it took a while to master the application & residue removal technique), but simply CANNOT get on with G5! No matter how little product I apply or how long it's left on the screen for it simply blotches as if it's been applied unevenly. IMO horrible product until I can find out how to apply it so it works correctly. I've been told a damp applicator pad works better than a dry one?


How are you applying?...it's one of my favourite Gtechniq products.

Cotton make up pad, tip the bottle a couple of times onto pad, apply in circular motion, buff with short pile microfibres - after 2mins, 10mins, 30mins, 60mins whatever fits with your routine, 1 microfibre to remove the majority of the residue, another to remove whatever is left and job a good'un as they say.

cheers

Chris


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

AvidAutocare said:


> I love G1 (although it took a while to master the application & residue removal technique), but simply CANNOT get on with G5! No matter how little product I apply or how long it's left on the screen for it simply blotches as if it's been applied unevenly. IMO horrible product until I can find out how to apply it so it works correctly. I've been told a damp applicator pad works better than a dry one?


It's the first time I've applied it and I followed the instructions from the video on the Gtechniq site to the letter. I even took notes during the video and pinned them to the garage wall. I do think the most important thing is the temp in which you apply it.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Macca666 - thanks for uploading the video for me :thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

rojer386 said:


> Macca666 - thanks for uploading the video for me :thumb:


Once I'd worked out the private and public settings :tumbleweed:


----------



## MartinA (Feb 2, 2017)

Summit Detailing said:


> How are you applying?...it's one of my favourite Gtechniq products.
> 
> Cotton make up pad, tip the bottle a couple of times onto pad, apply in circular motion, buff with short pile microfibres - after 2mins, 10mins, 30mins, 60mins whatever fits with your routine, 1 microfibre to remove the majority of the residue, another to remove whatever is left and job a good'un as they say.
> 
> ...


Exactly as you described there. In a warm garage too. The glass wasn't cold either as the car had been in there for a couple of days. Goes on and buffs off well but when you spray a glass cleaner or any liquid over the window you get blotchy areas (light and dark patches) as if it's been applied incorrectly but it hasn't. A reapplication gives the same results. Even if the whole screen is polished with CeriGlass and wiped down with 99.9% IPA before application I still get the same results. Very confused.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

AvidAutocare said:


> Exactly as you described there. In a warm garage too. The glass wasn't cold either as the car had been in there for a couple of days. Goes on and buffs off well but when you spray a glass cleaner or any liquid over the window you get blotchy areas (light and dark patches) as if it's been applied incorrectly but it hasn't. A reapplication gives the same results. Even if the whole screen is polished with CeriGlass and wiped down with 99.9% IPA before application I still get the same results. Very confused.


How strange!...difficult to say anything further without seeing in person.
I assume difficult to capture in a video on your phone?

Chris


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Having just commented on macca666 post about rain repellant I thought I would put my initial thoughts on here. 

I've not driven the car very often in the rain but when I have its been a mixed bag of rain really. Some heavy, light misting rain and spray from other vehicles. 

I found that when it was applied it was running off the screen at speeds as low as 30mph. The heavier the rain is falling then the better this product performs. 

At night traveling at motorway speeds in heavy rain or any kind of rain really is when G1 really is brilliant. 

I read about wiper judder prior to application and I had my fingers crossed that it wouldn't happen to me.....well it did, kind of! For those that have applied G1 and experienced wiper judder, when does it happen? 

For me it's when the screen is dirty. By dirty I mean the car hasn't been washed or the screen is covered in road dirt. Once the screen is given a few sprays of windscreen wash it seems to cure the judder for a while. So my thoughts are, does judder only happen when the screen has some sort of [email protected] on it from the road?

For those that have had wiper judder, did you fix the problem or just live with it?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Bit of a video update for this taken a couple of days ago. As you'll see no need for wipers at all.

At 45mph in good Scottish weather...






And at 65mph on the same day


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Looking at getting a sealant on my car soon, so good to see a decent review! 
Videos show it's worth it!


----------

